
Raspberry Pi High Quality Camera Review: Interchangeable Lenses, Powerful Sensor - tosh
https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/raspberry-pi-high-quality-camera
======
tosh
> A 12.3 megapixel Sony IMX477R sensor on the Raspberry Pi High Quality Camera
> offers significantly more pixels than the 8-MP Pi Camera V2, the previous
> first-party module which will remain on sale. The camera is also much larger
> than previous models, measuring 38mm square, versus 24mm by 23mm for the V2.

> The reason for the size increase is due to an interchangeable C mount where
> compatible lenses (sold seperately) can be screwed into place. The included
> adapter will also enable CS lenses to be used with the camera.

